# FEATURE REQUEST: Name-based recording



## JStanton (Dec 5, 2002)

Please implement name-based recording on the 921.

Commentary:

I really can't see why Dish hasn't implemented name-based recording. Sure, having to go though the guide and manually find all the West Wings, South Parks, etc isn't _that_ much effort, but seriously, you're having me do work that a computer could easily do, with far more accuracy! Name-based search is already implemented, based on Mark's review. You already know if the episode is new or not (or the same as an already recorded one) based on the show descriptions already present in the guide.

Is it an intellectual property issue vs. Tivo? If so, what's the patent # - let the community help you find a non-infringing solution!

Is it something else? Am I missing a big piece of the implementation required for this? 

For me, this would immensely improve the usability of the device.

Helpfully,
Jim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is fine, with a little editing by me.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Discussion split to Dish DVR discussion forum. -ND


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

Not that anyone needs to know, as EVERYONE wants this one, but I'll put in my official vote for Names-based recording to be added. I know they're "looking into it" based on the last tech chat I saw, but ... yeah. Just do it.

-CD


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm all for name based recording..... as long as they can implement it properly. The last time they tried it (with the origianl Dishplayer) it was a mess as it would have timer conflicts with no means to address them. It also made no attempts to NOT record reruns of the same episode so you could have 20 hours of recordings used up if you tried to record the Battlestar Galactica miniseries when they reran it three times a day for a week a while back.....


----------



## scot (Aug 18, 2003)

This should be absolutely #1 in terms of priority with a "season pass" type function to be combined in.


----------

